# freebsd 12 - amdgpu freeze/hiccups



## walterkr (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi all,

My system is:
CPU: AMD Ryzen2 2700x
MB: Asus x470-F
Memory: Corsair 32GB PC3200mhz
GPU: Asus Rog Strix Vega 64
Monitor: Asus MG279Q ( 2560x1440, 144hz ) (connected at display port 0) + (FreeSync is ON from Monitor Settings) (also tried OFF)
Disk: Corsair Nvme 1920gb
OS: Freebsd 12 p3

*Problem Description:* Sudden FPS dropouts and sometimes full system freeze/lock (requires hard reset), + and time to time 15/30ms freezes (doesnt require hard reboot but happens exactly the same time with sudden fps dropouts)

can be problem caused by dynamic power management of gpu/amdgpu ? ( i did amdgpu.dpm=0 at /boot/loader.conf but doesnt seem to effect.. )

Note: all the hardware above has been tested at another pc, they work flawlessly at arch linux (no freezes no hiccups no sudden fps dropouts) (so hardware are fine)

clinfo reports;
Number of platforms 0

.. so I'm confused about what works and not or partially works in my system.. (opengl,opencl,vulkan,rocm?,etc..) (+which packages/ports are missing and need to be installed..)

-Additional Questions: how can I use/take advantage of vulkan,opencl and rocm at freebsd with amdgpu ? I want to learn vulkan and experience/learn rocm for deep learning, machine learning etc with freebsd, is it fully possible with freebsd 12 now ? (are drivers, libraries etc matured enough or not so soon?)

Attached files are: (due attachment limit per post were 5 files max, i posted the rest of the files with my other posts in this topic)
1> uname -a
2> kldstat
3> xrandr
4> /boot/loader.conf
5> /etc/rc.conf
6> dmesg
7> /var/log/messages
8> xorg.conf
9> /var/log/xorg.log.0
10> /var/log/Xorg.log.0 (when full system freeze occurs)=> "[mi] EQ overflowing." + "[mi] This may be caused by a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources."
11> pkg info (installed packages) (comparison with arch wiki amdgpu + xorg amdgpu + https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics)
12/13/14/15> glxinfo + glxgears + vulkaninfo + vdpauinfo
16> pciconf -lvbce
17> devinfo -vr
18> sysctl hw.model
---> total 18 files.

Files> 1,2,3,4,5 attached to this post
Files> 6,7,8,9,10 attached to second post
Files> 11,12,13,14,15 attached to 3rd post
Files> 16,17,18 attached to 4th post

also tend to open bug report at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
*Update*: Opened bug report at bugs.freedesktop.org  => https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109973
will also open bug report at https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues
*Update: *Opened bug report at github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/ => https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/136

#post will be edited for updates


----------



## walterkr (Mar 12, 2019)

Files: 6,7,8,9,10


----------



## walterkr (Mar 12, 2019)

Files: 11,12,13,14,15


----------



## walterkr (Mar 12, 2019)

Files: 16,17,18


----------



## shkhln (Mar 12, 2019)

walterkr said:


> also tend to open bug report at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/



https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues


----------



## walterkr (Mar 12, 2019)

shkhln, thanks I'll open ticket there as well
(Additional *update*: opened bug report at bugs.freedesktop.org) => https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109973
*Update*: opened ticket at github/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/ too. => https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/136


----------

